# Rear engine circulation??



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone replaced the freeze plug on the driver side behind cylinder 7 with a nipple and routed a coolent line from the heater core to both that spot and the original spot behind 8? 

I saw another 66 GTO at a small show here that split the line from the heater core to the original spot on the passenger side of the block at cylinder 8 and the drivers side where a freeze plug is currently, cylinder 7. 

He said it dropped his temp down about 20 degrees. I'm trying to find out where I can get the nipple since my local hot rod shop doesn't carry any.

X


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never done it. But the nipple used for the heater hose on that side might fit. THe vendors have them, and they're a press-in fit. Pricey, though...around $20.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Which vendors? Ames? Yearone?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

would that change anything if the heater was not on?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure, he just mentioned there was a drop in the temp after it was done. Didn't ask if the heater was on, but at this time of year it would be on in the morning/evening anyways.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Never done it. But the nipple used for the heater hose on that side might fit. THe vendors have them, and they're a press-in fit. Pricey, though...around $20.


Definitely would fit. The coolant holes at all 4 corners of both heads are all the same size, front and rear. I nearly had a seizure when I found out what those nipples cost myself. They must be one of those items that are only availabile through one or two sources and all the vendors know it. I think I got mine from thepartsplaceinc.com --- I generally find they've got better prices than the 'name' sources.

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So saying this, does anyone know if it actually would help the temp?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> So saying this, does anyone know if it actually would help the temp?


I can't say for sure either way. I don't think it would hurt anything to try.

Bear


----------

